# Hey!



## Bubble4

I am 30, married and I am a mummy to two little girls and one little boy. I have recently found out I am having my fourth baby due on the 14th September. I am also studying for my teaching degree with Open University. I look forward to getting to know you all on this wonderful journey x


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Bubble4

Welcome to BabyandBump

Congratulations on bump #4

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------

